# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  صباحية عريس أردني

## عُبادة

صباحية عريس

*في صبيحة العرس قام العريس قبل العروس*

طبعا العريس أردني 


ودخل إلى المطبخ وحضّر ما لذ و طاب من الطعام


مستخدما أفخر الأوانيوأغلاها


ثم ذهب و صحى زوجته بكل حنان وحب


ولم يسمح لها بمغادرة السرير لتذهبإلىالمطبخ وتتناول الفطور


بل أحضر لها الفطور إلى السرير


وبعد أن تناولت الفطور لم يسمح لها بمغادرة السرير


لتذهب إلى الحماملتغسل يديها


بل أحضر لها الماء و الصابون إلى السرير


شكلكم مش مقتنعين انه أردني 



ثم قال لها ما رأيك حبيبتي أن نشرب فنجان قهوة في غرفة الجلوس


فوافقت وبالطبع لم يسمح لها بأن تحضّر القهوة بل حضّرها بنفسه


والله العظيم أردني 



ثم جلسيتكلم معهافقال لها


ما رأيك حبيبتي في كل هذا؟


فأجابت : طبعاهذه الحياة الزوجية والافلا


*فقال لها** :*


*بدي**ياكي تطبقيه عليّ كل يوم**
و إلا بطيّن عليكي عيشتك
و برجعك لبيت أبوكي يا بنت ال ،،،،،،،*  


*شفتوا**انه* *اردني**!!*

----------


## دمعة فرح

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Db465236ff:  بعين الله 
[/align]

----------


## حاملة المسك

مش حلوه يعودها هيك لانه ما رح يضل يعمل هيك
وما فيها شي اذا ساعدها(مساعده)
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا لمروركن :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> مش حلوه يعودها هيك لانه ما رح يضل يعمل هيك





> وما فيها شي اذا ساعدها(مساعده)



يا مسك في شي بالأبيض بالفراغ قبل الجمله الأخيره ظلليه واقرئه ... راح تتأكدي انو اخد بنصيحتك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حاملة المسك

> يا مسك في شي بالأبيض بالفراغ قبل الجمله الأخيره ظلليه واقرئه ... راح تتأكدي انو اخد بنصيحتك



*شكرا الك بس عنجد ما انتبهت*
**لانه هيك لازم يصير**

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

صباحية مباركة يا عريس

يعني بده يعلمها   عملي

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  اردني اصلي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
اه اردني  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عجبتني هالطريقة :SnipeR (68):

----------


## تيتو

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

يا سلاااااااام ...
في كتير طرق احسن من هيك !!!
 :Eh S(2):  :Db465236ff:  :Eh S(2):  :Db465236ff:  :Eh S(2):  :Db465236ff:  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): شكرا لمروركم :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Sc®ipt

ههههههههه
اتوقع رح تكون طريقة ناجحة و دائمة كمان  :Db465236ff: 

ثانكس عبادة

----------


## جسر الحياة

يعني .. لولا الجمله الأخيره .. بطلع العريس سوري مو أردني

يسلمو عباده

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هايدي

هههههه حتى لو هدفه انو تصير تعمله هيك كل يوم .. رح يختار طريقه تانيه .. المهم الههم المهم انو ما يعمل ولا شغله بالبيت .. برضو انا بشك انه اردني

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الخمايسة

كل واحد وحسب طبعه ياجماعه,لكن المعاملة الرقيقة واللطيفةومساعدة الزوجةفي بعض اعمال البيت هي الاساس وبعتقدالكلام الحلو طالع والسيئ طالع فا بطلع الحلو صح؟........

----------


## دليلة

الحمد لله انه مش جزائري   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

بقول مستحيل يعمل هيك بدون مقابل :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يعني انا هيك!!!

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

يا رجل شو مالهم الاردنيه
والله مهمو هيك   :SnipeR (83):

----------


## down to you

> يا رجل شو مالهم الاردنيه
> والله مهمو هيك


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :Icon31:

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

فعلا انه اردني كح

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

بس ما تكون انت يا عباده متل هييييييييك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

> بس ما تكون انت يا عباده متل هييييييييك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا شو هيك :SnipeR (83): 

بحكيلها اياه حكي من غير ما اطبق قدامها :Eh S(15):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا شو هيك
> 
> بحكيلها اياه حكي من غير ما اطبق قدامها


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

هههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا انه اردني

----------


## علاء سماره

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله اردني
وانا صدقتك
بس شكلو حاب اينغش هالعريس

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههههههههههه تحشيش هاي 
لا ومصدقة حالها

----------


## shams spring

>>>>>>>>>>>> :Hah:

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههههههه 
بدي احكي مش طبيعي

----------


## mylife079

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  عريس فهمان كتير

----------


## روح انثى

حلوين كتييييييير ^_^

----------

